# Your experience regarding the differences in IQ between 1Ds MkIII and 5D MkIII?



## Kuja (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm facing the upgrade dillema - should I get a second hand 1Ds MkIII or a new 5D MkIII...

For almost eight years now, I'm shooting with a 1Ds MkII 
and I'm thinking that maybe it is time to replace it. 

It is still doing a good job and my clients are happy, but...



I almost exclusively work in the studio, or outdoors in the range of 100-400 ASA.

I'm only interested in the image quality.


Can someone describe in detail, the differences in image quality between 1Ds MkIII and 5D MkIII?


----------



## expo01 (Oct 15, 2012)

for your needs, 1Ds3

I have both the 1ds3 and the 5d3. Using the 1Ds3 for 5 years now. When I do studio work or tethered things..the 1Ds3 is the way to go.

PS: not sure what lenses you use or have...but maybe think about getting a d800e? or even just a 1DX (giga-lan sure would be nice. especially when the alternative is USB 2.0...)


----------



## Kuja (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks for the quick answer. 

How would you describe the differences in IQ between the 1ds3 and the 5d3?


These are the Canon lenses that I have:

TSE 17/4 L

TSE 90/2.8

135/2 L 

1.4x TC

17-40/4 L

85/1.8

50/1.4


...and they are the only reason for not getting a Nikon D800. 



OR... I could keep my 1Ds MkII for use with my present Canon lenses,

and for the price of 5D MkIII body I could get a D800 + Nikkor 85mm lens for studio portrait work,

...AND buy a tilt shift adapter, 
that will allow me to use my old Hasselblad Zeiss CF lenses on the Nikon.

http://www.mirex-adapter.de/tilt_shift_adapter.htm

I already have Zeiss CF 50mm FLE, CF 80mm and CF 150mm lenses
and they can make a great Nikon tilt shift setup.


----------



## RLPhoto (Oct 15, 2012)

Kuja said:


> I'm facing the upgrade dillema - should I get a second hand 1Ds MkIII or a new 5D MkIII...
> 
> For almost eight years now, I'm shooting with a 1Ds MkII
> and I'm thinking that maybe it is time to replace it.
> ...



Virtually Null. If anything, the 5D3 files can take more beating in post.


----------



## Menace (Oct 16, 2012)

For your situation, I'd suggest the 1Ds 3 for the superb low ISO studio work. 

I'm also looking for a 2nd body primarily for studio use and 1Ds 3 is at the top of my wish list.

Cheers


----------



## Radiating (Oct 17, 2012)

Kuja said:


> I'm facing the upgrade dillema - should I get a second hand 1Ds MkIII or a new 5D MkIII...
> 
> For almost eight years now, I'm shooting with a 1Ds MkII
> and I'm thinking that maybe it is time to replace it.
> ...



The 5D Mark III will have MUCH better detail than the 1Ds Mark III hands down. It has more megapixels, less low iso noise and a much more advanced anti-aliasing filter which will add about 10% more resolution to any lens you put on the 5D Mark III compared to the 1Ds Mark III. I've done very extensive in depth comparisons on all aspects of the 5D Mark III comparing it to the 1D Mark IV, 1Ds Mark IV, 5D Mark II, D800 and a few other cameras and have spoken directly to a few Canon technicians to gain knowledge on the cameras.

There is a clear winner here.

With that said you may wish to consider the rumors of the upcoming 1Ds X, Canon's 46 megapixel studio camera and wait to see if Canon releases it. If you have the computing power to deal with something like that, it will sureley be even better for yours needs and be a much bigger upgrade that will last you around 4+ years before anyone catches up instead of say 2 years.


----------



## mrmarks (Oct 17, 2012)

The 5D Mark III will have MUCH better detail than the 1Ds Mark III hands down. It has more megapixels, less low iso noise and a much more advanced anti-aliasing filter which will add about 10% more resolution to any lens you put on the 5D Mark III compared to the 1Ds Mark III. I've done very extensive in depth comparisons on all aspects of the 5D Mark III comparing it to the 1D Mark IV, 1Ds Mark IV, 5D Mark II, D800 and a few other cameras and have spoken directly to a few Canon technicians to gain knowledge on the cameras.

[/quote]

Could you provide a link to your comparitive study? Thanks


----------



## cpsico (Oct 17, 2012)

Kuja said:


> I'm facing the upgrade dillema - should I get a second hand 1Ds MkIII or a new 5D MkIII...
> 
> For almost eight years now, I'm shooting with a 1Ds MkII
> and I'm thinking that maybe it is time to replace it.
> ...


I had a similar thread, I found a 1ds mark III for 2000 dollars in fantastic condition. There are many out there for 2500 that are in great condition. 
I find it far superior in mid tone color to a 5d mark II, better shadows, less color noise. It is made for the work you want to do. I have a few pics to demonstrate


----------



## pwp (Oct 17, 2012)

Radiating said:


> Kuja said:
> 
> 
> > I almost exclusively work in the studio, or outdoors in the range of 100-400 ASA.
> ...



Hmmm, maybe. Could you post your findings? This contradicts a great deal of what has been written already about these two cameras. Megapixels are essentially the identical. For studio work in the 100-400 range, I'd be reaching for the 1Ds3 every time. I have both cameras. At low iso the 5D3 is good, but is beaten by the 1Ds3. Of course as iso settings get higher than 400-640, this is where the 5D3 clearly pulls ahead.

The everyday reality is you'd be perfectly suited with either camera for the type of work you have described. As you have been accustomed to working with a 1-Series body, you may find it hard to work comfortably with anything less. Why not rent or borrow both bodies, and draw your own conclusions?

-PW


----------



## cpsico (Oct 17, 2012)

This is another example iso 100, on camera flash just out and about but still a great example of how wonderful the IQ is on the 1ds MarkIII, Standard picture style contrast +1 color +1 no other adjustments


----------



## bdunbar79 (Oct 17, 2012)

While I appreciate your photos, they prove nothing. The thread asks about a comparison between the 1Ds Mark III and the 5D Mark III. You posted photos from one of the cameras. Ok?


----------



## cpsico (Oct 17, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> While I appreciate your photos, they prove nothing. The thread asks about a comparison between the 1Ds Mark III and the 5D Mark III. You posted photos from one of the cameras. Ok?


I wish I had a 5d mark III for comparison, at best i was able to provide a few recent samples of a 1ds mark III, the 5d markIII i have no doubt is the better all arounder. I think the 1ds mark III is a an excellent bargain at this time for someone not needing all the features of the 5d mark III. There seem to be tons and tons of 5d Mark III examples online, perhaps a member here could supply an example or 2 . I to would like to see some comparison.


----------



## expo01 (Oct 17, 2012)

> The 5D Mark III will have MUCH better detail than the 1Ds Mark III hands down. It has more megapixels, less low iso noise and a much more advanced anti-aliasing filter which will add about 10% more resolution to any lens you put on the 5D Mark III compared to the 1Ds Mark III. I've done very extensive in depth comparisons on all aspects of the 5D Mark III comparing it to the 1D Mark IV, 1Ds Mark IV, 5D Mark II, D800 and a few other cameras and have spoken directly to a few Canon technicians to gain knowledge on the cameras.
> 
> There is a clear winner here.



I will just go ahead and call BS here. That in no way corresponds with my experience or that of about most other users. Not to mention that there has never been a 1Ds Mark IV.

Your so called MUCH better details must be hiding behind that awkward Body of the 5D3.



> How would you describe the differences in IQ between the 1ds3 and the 5d3?



I will need to get back to you on that. Maybe I can find an image comparison at home.

Btw: If you're shooting tethered in the Studio, the 1series is the better option. The locking mechanism for the usb cord alone is it worth to me.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Oct 18, 2012)

cpsico said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > While I appreciate your photos, they prove nothing. The thread asks about a comparison between the 1Ds Mark III and the 5D Mark III. You posted photos from one of the cameras. Ok?
> ...



I do think, however, that the 1Ds Mark III gets skin tones and mid tones correct, or at least they are much more accurate than the 5D Mark III. I've had this battle a bit with the 5D3.


----------



## Kuja (Oct 18, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> I do think, however, that the 1Ds Mark III gets skin tones and mid tones correct, or at least they are much more accurate than the 5D Mark III. I've had this battle a bit with the 5D3.



Good skin tone is the most important factor for the type of work that I do 
(fashion and nude photography for magazines).

So, I should definitively stay with the EOS 1 series of cameras?

Is 5D Mark III significantly inaccurate regarding the skin colors?

Skin color correction in Photoshop is always major pain in the ... for me.


----------

